# Switch Lite emoji's



## Shadow#1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Switch Lite emoji's of the 4 colors


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2019)

The smileys on this site aren't the same as emoji, but let's not get into that right now.
I don't see the point, really. Revisions usually don't get new smileys (except for the DS I guess, but those two smileys are different enough). Also, adding one for each colour would be excessive.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 5, 2019)

I want a joycon drift "smiley". 
Maybe something like this


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I want a joycon drift "smiley".
> Maybe something like this
> 
> View attachment 181623 View attachment 181624


Here, I made a drift emote for fun. Don't expect it to get added, though.


----------

